# Bumps on Skin



## melissamalburg (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. Thank you for taking the time to read my post.

I am a first time pittie owner and am concerned about some bumps that I have found on my 11 month old pittie's skin. They can be seen through the coat. At first, they looked like small zits that would not pop, but after a few days they now look like small scabs. I have included a few pictures for reference. They're not that great because my boy wouldn't sit still, but I figured they are better than nothing. 

Please help! I don't know what to do.

Thank you


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Could be many things. Food allergy, environmental allergy, bug bite, contact reaction, parasites, etc. Best to go to the vet and have a skin scrape done to rule out Demodex, then consider allergies or bug bites. We can't diagnose online.


----------



## jdcfrank (Dec 28, 2013)

Our pit has the same bumps too. He has had them for about week. He has them all over his body right now. We were looking online to see what other owners were doing for them.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It could also be puppy acne. A visit to the vet can help you determine what it is if you get too concerned.


----------



## willowsmom (Jul 17, 2018)

Did you ever find out what these bumps are? My 9mo pit mix has the same bumps.


----------



## DeniBascom (Jul 18, 2018)

I agree. Keep fur clean and take to the get. My three year old had similar and it was food allergies. He's sensitive to almost all dog foods, not sure why. I have a 7 month old who everyone told me had red mange. It wasn't! It was a good smelling herb that grows wild here in Oklahoma. If it touched her she would get red, swollen sores. When she ate it it induced vomiting. I washed her once a week in head and shoulders and watched what she was around. Noticed when she ate this plant the reaction she would have and went outside and hand picked every plant. Her rashes and vomiting went away and as soon as her skin cleared up I went back to the once a month bathes. Monitor closely. And consult your vet.


----------



## SirFrankie (Jul 24, 2018)

My 16 mo old baby boy has a little bit of everything going on and it's VERY distressing! He has the back/side/ head/shaft bumps, what I assume are a few ant bites (we sprayed well and none of us have been bit in the last couple days,I am highly sensitive to most insects and all summer I wear pants and long sleeves when outdoors with him. IN PHOENIX! It was 114° yesterday, my point being I am very aware of critters and take all precaution so that isn't really on the table, just being a neurotic 1st time Pitty mama), hives for about a week now I just realized what they were after thinking they were related to the other bumps, maybe even the goose kind lol, until they started happening everyday and Frankie seemed uncomfortable. His newest ailment started under his chin as a cluster of blisters/pimples on his little whisker area. There were maybe 5, with 2 having whiteheads and looking angry, I popped, he was devastated for about 4 seconds, I've repeated for the last few days when noticable but now they're all over his precious little mouth and chin! I'm going to try a get pic or two. His skin is super dry from playing in the spinklers like a maniac at least once a day, up until all these yuckys surfaced at once a CPL days ago. He is the itchiest thing ever as well, no paw probs though. He's always had allergies but this is insane, it KILLS us to force 4 Benadryl in him a CPL/few times a day! He's 110 lbs, but still, I take half of one and I'm down for the count. I have been rotating what makes him the most comfortable, I'm not sure if it actually helps heal or prevent, but if your doggo is crying in misery like Frankie here's the situation: I promise I do not use more than one or two products every few hours, example, cortozone on insect bites and baby oil with aloe after the sprinklers. The medicated powder is my go to for both dogs (my sweet baby girl Ivy Lulu is a pug/Yorkshire mix and @ 10 yrs she had, what seemed like, outgrown her itchiest until this year), and Ivy is prissy and hates anything on her but will stand in line for it. It's messy and not easy to control and it's bizarre that it works, but it does. I bought a travel size at first because I was skeptical when I read it somewhere but now I go through maybe 3/4 a week- $2.97 at Walmart or check dollar stores. It beats the tens of hundreds of dollars we've spent on vets and scripts. Not a cure, and will dry the skin out- not as much as you'd suspect- but that's usually when I use the aloe I keep in fridge. The other creams and oils I use sparingly where needed, mainly if he scratches himself raw or bloody. I love coconut oil as well but so does he and he just spends the next hour licking it off so that goes on the head and behind ears. Baby wipes between the powder and others. Hope that helped someone. On top of all this ickiness we found out that Frankie has severe hip dysplasia. I knew something was up around 9 months old, vet and Ortho confirmed. If anyone has any advice/info/experience with this please advise! Cannot afford any more docs, or the surgery he needs. I don't think anyone would believe me if I repeated what the Humane Society told me when I have looked into financial help, or ANY help for that matter on 3 separate occasions. I am tearing up and sick to my stomach just thinking about it. Anyways, Soo so sorry for the ridiculously long post, I've been looking for something like this and I had a head full of stuff to say! Thanks!


----------



## SirFrankie (Jul 24, 2018)

I should have mentioned to see pic of products I use.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

SirFrankie, Sorry to hear that that poor boy is going through such agony. I am sure that forum member EckoMac will be along with some suggestions but have you brought him to the vet for testing? There are prescription pills that can alleviate the symptons, albeit costly.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have time to read all of that right now. I'm getting ready to close the office for the night. But here's a quick break down for you.

This is what I would do if I were in your shoes and what I do for my own dog:

A. Use only stainless steel or ceramic bowls. The chin bumps tend to pop up with plastic bowls.
B. throw all of that crap back into the medicine cabinet. Organic coconut oil and duoxo products for topical. Wipe down with 50/50 ACV and water mix when he comes in from outside, or Duoxo if you can't stand the smell of vinegar like me. 
C. Zyrtec 24 hour and supplement with Benadryl when they get really bad.
D. Most importantly, reevaluate his diet. Go for limited ingredient, grain free, and fish protein. Transition slowly. I personally feed raw, but that's not convenient for everyone. So you'll have to find a kibble that works for you.
F. Find a good probiotic and get him started on that as well.
G. Wash his bedding in hypoallergenic detergent. 

If you have questions about any of this, pm if you need an answer tonight, or post here and I'll answer as soon as I get into the office around 9ish.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Mac!


----------

